# Lucid Dreaming > Attaining Lucidity >  >  FOCUSfactor (FREE)

## Howie

In the forum there has been several post about vitamins,drugs,herb,etc.
Well has anyone heard of this pill they call FOCUSfactor? "Focus factor has vital nutrients that work with your natural brain chemistry to support your memory and concentration". (Nutrition for the brain). 
Anyway you can get a free bottle of this stuff if you provide shipping costs of $4.95. I bought some at a nutrition store and I seem more alert. I have seem to have had more dreams since I have taken it. But no more Lucid ones than normal. It is from a company called Vital Basics. It has a wide range of B vitamins and other supplements to enhance memory.
 If anyone is interested the number is 1-800-836-2514
The number I got to cancel further orders is 1-800-825-1423
 ::shock::  Holyshit that sounds like a commercial! I should get endorsments.

----------


## Ev

You take it before going to sleep?

----------


## Howie

No, actually I take it in the morning. along with a multivitamin.



> Ev = \"I pop some melatonin to actually go into sleep. 
> Some B6 vitamin for lucidity\"[/b]



Have you ever used valarian root rather than melotonin? Why B6 I get mixed up with all the B vitamins. This stuff I am talking about as a bunch of B's in it.

----------


## Lowercase Society

Yeah i take lots of B vitamins in the mornin...

But this 'free' stuff...i know im being skeptical, but what if it fucks you up...i mean its FREE.

----------


## Ev

> _Originally posted by Howetzer_
> *No, actually I take it in the morning. along with a multivitamin.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				 Ev = \"I pop some melatonin to actually go into sleep. 
> Some B6 vitamin for lucidity\"
> ...



I never got lucid while taking valerian. And it makes me have an awful dream recall. While melatonin doesnt have such adverse effects.
Also I noticed that I have a problem with multisupplements - when I pop a whole bunch of multivitamins, I just black out till morning...   :Sad:  

I use B complex pills mostly on weekends ...

----------


## Howie

Their claim is that once you try the free sample they are convinced you will continue to buy their product. And coarse they want to put you on a regular shippment program. I definatley understand your skeptisisem LC. 
I have only been taking it for two weeks. I do however seem more attentive. If it sounds to good to be true it problably is. If I start flipping out I will inform the forum.

----------


## Umbrasquall

"convinced you will continue to buy their product" huh? We'll see about that. It could be a drug. 

I heard about this on an radio commercial a few month back actually. I thought about getting the free sample but didn't want to risk it.

----------


## pcmsurf

yeah ive heard the commercial on the radio and seen it a bunch on tv

i think it would have to be legit to be on cable tv

----------


## Howie

> _Originally posted by pcmsurf_
> *yeah ive heard the commercial on the radio and seen it a bunch on tv
> 
> i think it would have to be legit to be on cable tv*



Ya. I did get the free sample. For the mosr part I feel very little differance. But by looking at the ingredients it is nothing more than an enhanced vitamin. I rareley ever get sick anyway and I usually take a multivitamin for general haelth.
I have taken it for close to two weeks now. Could be to early to tell.

----------


## :: astounded ::

They obviously make money off of the shipping and handling fees, that's how anyone who gives something away for 'free' makes money.  ::roll::

----------


## dougdrums

Yeah, 5 bucks to ship pills my ass.

----------


## mysteryegg

I don't know how much you'd pay at the drug store, but the REAL way these guys make money is by scamming their customers into buying more than they want. Search the internet a bit and you'll find numerous complaints about the supposed free trial. Better Business Bureau gives them an "unsatisfactory" rating for scamming people. They even lost a million dollar suit over making false claims about their products. Look at the ingredients of these things and you'll find they're little more than expensive multi-vitamins with a few extra ingredients that have never been thoroughly researched.

I actually did subscribe to this "free trial" and unfortunately, within 3 weeks had been charged over $200 to my credit card. Just be careful with these guys.

----------


## phoenelai

My friend gave me a baggie of this stuff to try. I wasnt taking it for lucids I take b-6 at night which works great. But when I took this stuff, I was sort of shakey and nervous on an empty stomach and was very dry mouth'd. Typical when taking way too many herbal supplements which I thought those pills were full of (botanical extracts), I could be mistaken.

 ::shakehead::

----------


## h0ju

can you (me) get melatonin in canada without prescription?

----------


## dreamtamer007

You should read the fine print that comes with FOCUS factor. If you dont cancel within 17 days of when you ordered it, they will automatically send out two more bottles at about $150.00 dollars. I know and had to have my Credit Card company disputed the charges after I returned the two bottles. Im not saying they wont work for you but did nothing for me.
Ps That was Mail Ordered

----------


## mossboss

> can you (me) get melatonin in canada without prescription?[/b]



I got a bottle of melatonin at costco in Toronto just the other day.  You should be able to get it anywhere...Try GNC

----------

